# BDS in SHARIF MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys i just wanted to ask that i applied for mbbs as well as bds in different medical colleges in lahore but due to very high merit i didn't make it for mbbs but i got selected in bds program instead so i was wondering is that a good field? And if i choose sharif medical and dental college will i regret it?


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

P.S is that possible for me to get into mbbs when i got a call for bds?


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

Well??


----------

